# 54.5lb Escambia River Flathead



## bigworm78 (Oct 6, 2011)

We caught this Flathead Saturday morning on Escambia River. I had three hooks on one line the top one had an 8lb flathead and the bottom hook had this one. It weighed 54.5lbs and was 46 inches long!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Beast!! Congrats


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Dang! Nice fish!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG!
Thanks for sharing.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*wow*

Holly cow!


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*wow*

I guess that one deserved an extra "L" in holy!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

bigworm78 said:


> We caught this Flathead Saturday morning on Escambia River. I had three hooks on one line the top one had an 8lb flathead and the bottom hook had this one. It weighed 54.5lbs and was 46 inches long!


Nice fish man. I believe you may know a man by the name of Mathew Zepp. He showed me a picture of this fish Sunday morning.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET!!!! Heard about it from your camping partner.....Ya'll were the ones at Keyser right???


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, That's a BIG one!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Beast! Great Job.. I posted this picture to Flathead Catfish Hunters Facebook a few days ago and its got over 90 likes and counting.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice!!


----------

